# Speedometer problem



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

I just messed up my speedometer, mainly the needle - i broke the bronze metal wire which i think functions like a spring, but the mileage counter is still working fine, any suggestions on what's the best thing to do? Do you think getting an aftermarket speedometer is a good solution?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

New Cluster?


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

It's an old one, w/o tach... I was thinking of a cluster swap but i'm having a hard time finding the one which has a tach on it.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Try Car-Part.com. You might be able to find somewhere that has them near you.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

ive never had this problem..but my odometer doesnt work anymore...


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

that isnt a spring, its the coil that responds to the magnetic signal sent out by your speedo. when that breaks, the needle stops turning because its nolonger responsive. Only solution is to buy a new cluster or a tach. You can try to reseat the copper coil in the plastic tab right next to it, but it will be extremely difficult, and it may not work depending on how you broke it. If you just broke the seating you might be able to fix it, if you broke the coil odds are its done for, even if you reseated it somehow it would nolonger be remotely accurate.

Just out of curiousity why were you even messing with it? heh.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

I was bored HEHEHE  i was suppose to paint the bottom of the needle but when i was removing it, the whole pin was taken off, too bad.. well i guess i just have to go get a new cluster, and yeah thanks G_Funk013, i just checked that site and i found some junkyards nearby who has some speedos that will fit in my car. Thanks a lot guys for all ur suggestions, i just hope that when i put some indiglos on my new cluster, i wont be having the same problems again.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

If you broke the coil/spring, the thing is busted. End of story. I can guarantee you did this by pulling the needle straight out, am I right. You must not pull the needle out unless you are turning counterclockwise at the same time.

now to get a new cluster, you can do a direct replacement by finding one just like yours (w/o tach...95-98 sentra GXE) at www.car-part.com. You must get one with the same number of miles (or similar). If you want to go the distance and get a 200sx cluster swap (with tach), read my technical section at the page below, it will tell you everything you must know.

for indiglos...most indiglo makers now days make faces that slide right on w/o needle removal. Try to search for those first.

most people here can tell you, I know more about the instrument cluster than most people know about changing oil. 

If you have anymore questions or find the need to remove the needle again, just ask me.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, it is actually possible to replace that spring, but you would need another speedometer to donate the spring (being that the one you have is bent out of shape beyond repair). Also, you would probably need the skill (and tools) of a watch maker.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks 1997 GA16DE! you're da man!


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Which one's better and easier to install, The Euro reverse glow gauges or the 6 color glow gauges? Both of which can be purchased at procarparts.com, any other suggestions on where to buy a nice indiglo gauges?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i say get the reverse glow.. looks alot better than the 6 color glow.

if you want more places to buy u can always get it from me.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

LIUSPEED, do u know any other sites or can i get it from you? How much then?


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Anyone who knows a good site to get an idiglo guage for 200SX cluster, preferably the one that doesn't need needle removal if there is any. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Quepias said:


> *LIUSPEED, do u know any other sites or can i get it from you? How much then? *


check your pm..


i sent u something.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

is it the same as this one >> http://www.procarparts.com/store/displaydetails.cfm?pid=NIS-95SER-REV


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it is similiar.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> If you broke the coil/spring, the thing is busted. End of story. I can guarantee you did this by pulling the needle straight out, am I right. You must not pull the needle out unless you are turning counterclockwise at the same time.
> 
> now to get a new cluster, you can do a direct replacement by finding one just like yours (w/o tach...95-98 sentra GXE) at www.car-part.com. You must get one with the same number of miles (or similar). If you want to go the distance and get a 200sx cluster swap (with tach), read my technical section at the page below, it will tell you everything you must know.
> 
> ...


I have got a new cluster and I am trying to remove my old one on a 97 gxe, I searched and found where you said its six screw. Well I found the two at the top of the cluster in the black trim, the black trim does not want to come out. Whats the best way to push pull or otherwise remove the trim ?
Thanks Ian.


----------

